# 40 Volt Ryobi versus 18 volt chainsaw



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

Im testing and comparing my new 40 volt Ryobi versus my older 18 volt I also talk about some of the other saws I use in my wood area for my off grid retreat.I think these cordless saws are the way to go for prepper homesteader use because they are quiet and have minimal set up times.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

You could've used a jack knife to whittle thru that 5 in branch faster than the 18v saw did it. The 40v saw was more like a gas powered....but how long will a charge last? And how long to charge? 

Electric motors to replace ICEs on some tools-- like saws & rototillers-- might be a wise choice when you don't use the machine but once or twice a year. The cheapo diaphragm carburetors are such a PITA to keep in repair- It often takes more time to maintain them than to use them. It's nice to just plug an play an electric.

Thanks for posting that.I'll keep it in mind if I decide to go electric on my next saw.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My understanding is that the 40V battery will give you about 30 minutes of use before it needs to be recharged.
I also expect that anything less than a sharp chain will cut into that significantly.
My thoughts are it appears to be a useful tool for just what you were doing, cutting small logs and limbing.
I typically cut 60+' red oaks 25"-35" in diameter, so I might keep it on the buggy as a backup to my backup or small light cleanup, but it wouldn't suit my purposes.
It is probably intended as a suburban smaller lot type tree saw.
The makers of that 18volt saw should be charged with a crime.


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

GTX63 that time seems about right and it seemed to take about 2 hours to recharge here in NE Nevada its mostly softwood pine and juniper and you are lucky if you get onto something larger than 12 inches at base and there is a lot of limbing involved.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I am surprised that you chose an electric saw for an off-grid retreat. What do you do when the battery is run down? Do you have to take it home to charge it?


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

For cutting up small limbs, I much prefer my electric mini pole saw over any big saw. It is corded so I can’t use in the woods. A battery model would sure be nice for that task.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

MichaelZ said:


> For cutting up small limbs, I much prefer my electric mini pole saw over any big saw. It is corded so I can’t use in the woods. A battery model would sure be nice for that task.


if u r not cutting a lot an inverter connected to a battery may work away from the house. i use that setup with drills etc..


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

Our FD recently got battery powered cutter/spreaders for our mainline engines to replace the old hydraulic ones we previously used. I've used the hydraulic ones a few times. I was a bit skeptical about the battery ones, mainly due to past experience with battery powered tools being weaker and not lasting very long.

Apparently, the technology on those things has drastically improved. We had no problem at all doing a full evening of practice on two cars, almost fully dismantling both before the battery ran out. The cutting power was comparable to the hydraulics too.

That experience definitely changed my mind about these. I still have my ICE tools, and won't give them up any time soon, but I'm now a lot more open to considering battery powered.

@damoc thanks for sharing!


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

Cabin fev


Cabin Fever said:


> I am surprised that you chose an electric saw for an off-grid retreat. What do you do when the battery is run down? Do you have to take it home to charge it?


My off grid retreat has a fair bit of wind and solar its more troublesome to haul fuel and keep it stabillised then to charge a battery. Also as mentioned it is very easy to have a small inverter in any vehicle and carry an extra battery if you intend to do a lot away from home.


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Nov 11, 2018)

Ditto to the use of battery-driven devices on our homestead ... lots of Ryobi tools.

I _first_ grab the 18v chainsaw, and if any grief on size of object, then switch to the Stihl, but definitely both have their place. Also keep lots of batteries on hand, as it is easy to keep them charged up, and convenient to swap and keep working. No charging issue during use ...

The electrics seem lighter in use ... easier to move around, definitely a bit quieter.

Fuels, on the other hand, are messy ... use as little as possible, to avoid the mess, the storage, handling, etc.

The electric chainsaws work great (with sharp blades) ... also looking to up all the tools to 40v when possible; the 18v battery investment isn't wasted, as everything moves down a notch (batteries move to drills, then flashlights, etc).

Downside is high-cost of actual batteries (kind of like printers and ink cartridges), but also investigating 3rd-party model that are slide-in replacements for Ryobi batteries.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

I've got both Ryobis and, if cost is not the issue, go 40v. I also have a corded chain saw (pain in the keister) as well as a Stihl. Ninety percent of normal trimming and tree felling the battery works fine. I also have the weed trimmer, pole saw and mower in the 40v and would likely not go back to gas operated in the future.

There are still trees I hire out for trimming/felling. None of my saws will do a 100 foot tall, 40 inch diameter oak that leans over the house. 

Jeff


----------



## HonestAbe (Nov 20, 2020)

weaselfire said:


> None of my saws will do a 100 foot tall, 40 inch diameter oak that leans over the house.
> 
> Jeff


lol None of mine either and I’ve got 8 foot Blade two man chainsaw All the way down through various McCulloch and Johnsered to my lynx electric, but that’s the one I grab the most.


----------

